# Wanted: 2008 Or ??, Outback 23Krs



## DeltaBluezTess (Jun 2, 2010)

I am looking for a 2008 Outback 23KRS, toy hauler in good shape. Non smokers and clean. I've been quoted $18,500 from a dealer and don't know if that is a good price?

Can anyone help me? I would like to spend 18,000 or so....

Diane


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a 2008 23KRS, lightly used and very good shape. I don't officially have it for sale, but I'm seriously considering upgrading to a larger Outback. Let me know if you're interested and I'll send you some pics (there's a few in my profile gallery too).


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Diane,
A good starting point for your pricing research will be a call to Holman's in Ohio or Lakeshore in Michigan.
We bought our TT from Holman and saved thousands over what we were quoted locally. The new models have different
features, but you'll be surprised what both of these dealerships can do.

Beth


----------



## DeltaBluezTess (Jun 2, 2010)

I just got back from Eugene, Oregon with my 2007 Outback. It has a electric hitch, fantastic fan and is in excellent shape. Paid $16,500 and happy with that. The others in this are run $18,000.

The other one that I looked at was $18,500 for a 2008 and it did not have the fantastic fan or electric hitch. That dealer refused to budge on the price and they wanted $2100 for a one year warranty. The dealer that I got my Outback from, whipped out the warranty book and showed me the retail and then his price so I knew how much the other folks were making as a profit. He offered me the warranty at his cost...are they worth it?

I do know of other folks looking at Outbcak so if you can send me the info, I will passs it on. We use the frontroom to put our dogs in (we compete in a dog event) It is perfect for that.

I just upgraded from a 18 ft Pioneer Fleetwood and all I can say is "WOW"

O am so glad that I have my Outback....it is quality inside!!

Anything I should be aware of in my Outback?

Thanks everyone for your help!! I really appreciate it

Diane
Carnation, WA (near Seattle)


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

Diane,

We have a 2010 23KRS with about 2,000 miles on it and has been slept in approx. 15 nights that we are considering selling.

We love the camper, but are considering upgrading to a larger unit. We are non-smokers & very clean.

Haven't come up with an exact price, but would probably be in the range of $18,000-$19,000.

We are in Covington, La - 40 miles North of New Orleans, but would meet someone part way with the camper for the right sale.

Let us know if someone that you know is looking for a unit like this.

Clark & Ann


----------

